# fotd with my new "spock hair" lol



## deven.marie (May 23, 2009)

So i chopped my bangs off the other day, and my dad told me I look like a female version of Spock. Whatever. It's all good cuz he's sexy. So is Captain Kirk. Ok I'm done now.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Here's the tut for this look* - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/t...7/#post1644486

*Face*
Smashbox photofinish primer
Hyper Real NC500
Smashbox halo powder - dark
true romantic BPB
Pearl blossom BP

*Eyes*
Smashbox e/s primer
NYX jumbo pencil - milk
gesso
aquadisiac
electric eel
cool heat
climate blue
MUFE 92
carbon
Urban Decay 24/7 liners -zero and lust
Peacocky glitter liner
carbon for brows too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lips*
Urban Decay - Lovechild l/s
Lorac Lipgloss, the name rubbed off but it says "mocktail" on the front













I have on lollipop loving in this one..and pinned my hair back


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 23, 2009)

omg u dont know how much i love this look! it's absolutely flawless. very nicely done!!


----------



## lipshock (May 23, 2009)

Um, you need to stop being so hot.

kthnx,
mgmt.


----------



## deven.marie (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Um, you need to stop being so hot.

kthnx,
mgmt.










_

 

hahahaha, totally made my day


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 23, 2009)

Gorgeous, I love the new do!  And I concur :-D


----------



## MiCHiE (May 23, 2009)

Love it! Perfect!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 23, 2009)

flawlessssssssssssssssss


----------



## darkorchid (May 23, 2009)

I love the colour combination. You killed it


----------



## spectrolite (May 23, 2009)

What a gorgeous look and a pretty face >_< You are such a cutie. Your blending and colour placement look really good. And once again I am saddened by the fact that I don't have Electric Eel!! Must.... buy..


----------



## deven.marie (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_What a gorgeous look and a pretty face >_< You are such a cutie. Your blending and colour placement look really good. And once again I am saddened by the fact that I don't have Electric Eel!! Must.... buy..



_

 
aw thanks, and YES please do buy it. You _NEED_ it, trust me


----------



## nichollecaren (May 23, 2009)

Gorgeous hair and eyes...I love it. I love that blue! Inspiring! Flawless


----------



## gildedangel (May 23, 2009)

Great vibrant look! I need to get me some of those colors.....


----------



## genie707 (May 23, 2009)

I'm loving this look!


----------



## joey444 (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## deven.marie (May 23, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2009)

Girl you are beautiful!  So pretty and I love the bangs!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 23, 2009)

Love the look so much and I absolutley love the short bangs!!!


----------



## aziajs (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Um, you need to stop being so hot.

kthnx,
mgmt.










_

 
Isn't she the cutest thing ever???  I totally agree.

Great look Deven.  The bangs look so good on you.  Rock the hell out of those bad boys!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 23, 2009)

Oh....and I forgot to add you look so much like Kim K to me .....and that is gorg!!


----------



## Jade1012 (May 23, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous GORGEOUS! ok... so you got  that? lol. Hair looks fantastic too!


----------



## blinkymei (May 23, 2009)

gorgeous and so flawless... gah and your hair is just so hot!... okay you must be a model right?


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 23, 2009)

I love this FOTD, great job. Your bangs are gorgeous!!!  I agree with everyone its flawless.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 23, 2009)

Gorgeous look!  The hair is fab!


----------



## mskatiebee (May 24, 2009)

hot hot hott! good f'n job.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (May 24, 2009)

I am going to need a tut for this look stat! I must know how to recreate this flawless look... the colors are sooo perfect... blending is perfection.. love it.


----------



## deven.marie (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Isn't she the cutest thing ever??? I totally agree.

Great look Deven. The bangs look so good on you. Rock the hell out of those bad boys!_

 






 At first I hated my hair, but I'm getting adjusted.. haha thanks so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh....and I forgot to add you look so much like Kim K to me .....and that is gorg!!_

 
OMG thank you, I have a mild obsession with her haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_gorgeous and so flawless... gah and your hair is just so hot!... okay you must be a model right?_

 
I would consider it if I were taller, I'm only 5 feet lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_I am going to need a tut for this look stat! I must know how to recreate this flawless look... the colors are sooo perfect... blending is perfection.. love it._

 
Already working on it!!!


----------



## BBJay (May 24, 2009)

So I could wax on poetically about how gorgeous the lips are, how much I love the eyes, and how cute your bangs are, but instead I'll just settle for I like your face.


----------



## belle89 (May 24, 2009)

I love all your looks. This is especially fabulous. Work, girl!


----------



## PinkPearl (May 24, 2009)

Everything looks great, hair and makeup! Love the lips!!


----------



## rbella (May 24, 2009)

You are so beautiful that it hurts.  I actually thought you were sayin' your dad was sexy for a second there.  Yes, I've had wine. 

Even so, you are damn hawt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (May 24, 2009)

bangs look great on you! i love lollipop loving on you, too!


----------



## ecberger (May 24, 2009)

absolutely fantastic.
tut please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## deven.marie (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_You are so beautiful that it hurts. I actually thought you were sayin' your dad was sexy for a second there. Yes, I've had wine. 

Even so, you are damn hawt!!!!!!!!!_

 
I mean, dont get me wrong.. he's an attractive guy, but uh.. cant really say he's sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but spock? yes please. in his little star fleet uniform. GAHH im weird LOL


----------



## nunu (May 24, 2009)

You look absolutely gorgeous and i want your skin!!
I love your new hair as well, it's rockin'!


----------



## User67 (May 24, 2009)

I am in love with this look! Wow! Could you please tell me where you placed the colors? Thanks!


----------



## Kenna23 (May 24, 2009)

aww beautiful i was wondering if you could this look in a tutorial? please i think you look great.


----------



## PerfectlyOdd (May 24, 2009)

OMG i LOVE your brows!!


----------



## Jaim (May 24, 2009)

Those colors are amazing on you.


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2009)

I love your bangs. You're flawless.


----------



## User38 (May 24, 2009)

fabulous look!


----------



## Candy Christ (May 24, 2009)

I love this! It's so crazy!


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (May 24, 2009)

very beautiful!


----------



## smellyocheese (May 24, 2009)

you look gorgeous and the makeup is stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love the bangs too. I so need to watch Star Trek


----------



## Morena.Doll (May 24, 2009)

Love it! And you're super gorgeous.


----------



## nongoma (May 24, 2009)

fierce!!!


----------



## dulcekitty (May 24, 2009)

Hot!

I want your skin! (Sorry to get Buffalo Bill on you)


----------



## anita22 (May 24, 2009)

I love this!! Amazing look.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 24, 2009)

Holly hell, that's gorgeous!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 24, 2009)

You look fantastic with bangs!


----------



## amberenees (May 24, 2009)

aren't you just the pretties lil thing ever...
straight bangs are sOooO the business!!!
this lOOkie is bangin'!!!


----------



## Zoffe (May 25, 2009)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the little bit of glitter on the lower lashline and your blending is absolutely perfect!


----------



## pichima (May 25, 2009)

super hot! the bangs look great!


----------



## buddhy (May 25, 2009)

You look absolutely stunning! Nice work.


----------



## Tahti (May 25, 2009)

I love Spock, and I LOVE your brows ^_^


----------



## ellesk (May 25, 2009)

I can only repeat what others have said but you are stunning and the look is totally flawless!!!
And, the bangs are so hot. I wish mine looked like that when I decided to spontaneously chop them off but... alas, they are in the side-bang/growing-out phase now.


----------



## jayleelah (May 25, 2009)

damn! you're beautiful! and that color combination, love it


----------



## nikki (May 25, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ohshnappp (May 25, 2009)

You are gorgeous and the makeup looks amazing!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (May 25, 2009)

OH this is so lovely great job


----------



## PreciousOne (May 25, 2009)

I don't find a lot of blue looks that I like, this is definitely one of the ones that work for me. Good job.


----------



## devin (May 25, 2009)

You look really hot!!! Loves it!


----------



## cheapglamour (May 25, 2009)

i looove this so much <333


----------



## ladyJ (May 25, 2009)

You look soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## dopista (May 26, 2009)

just gorgeous!! and spock is hot.... something about pointy ears i think...


----------



## misha5150 (May 26, 2009)

DAYUM girl, that look is hawt and so are you!!  Beautiful color combo!!!  Your bangs are hella cute too!!!


----------



## kathweezy (May 26, 2009)

u look so pretty. flawless.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 26, 2009)

I lurve this!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 26, 2009)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 26, 2009)

------


----------



## sugaMAMA (May 26, 2009)

YESSS thank you for this look now i know what the hell to do with my blues ! hahaha <3


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 26, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## fintia (May 26, 2009)

love this


----------



## siemenss (May 27, 2009)

beautiful look


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 28, 2009)

Wow, you are ridiculously good looking. LOVE the hair and make up, everything looks amazing.


----------



## blackeneddove (May 28, 2009)

Haha, spock hair.. I love straight-across bangs, very Betty Paige. This is godly.. saved to my inspiration folder.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 14, 2010)

P E R F E C T ! ! !


----------



## Senoj (Jun 14, 2010)

I really like this look!


----------



## jess126xo (Jun 14, 2010)

love love love.. you make me want to cut my bangs again lol


----------

